# Pesticides on produce



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how safe are the Egyptian non-organic fruits and veggies ? I wonder about the Egyptian farming practices and the use of pesticides.
I am familiar with the ISIS selection of organic produce and also wonder how organic is the organic?
What about the meat? Are the growth hormones and antibiotics used readily in Egypt?

Also, where can I find a nice health food store with a good selection of health foods. I am really missing the non-iodised salt and raw sunflower seeds. :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nila I too have often wondered how organic organic is here.
I eat very little meat here and what I do eat is imported as local chops etc always have splintered bones and I cannot see the government ever admitting to mad cow disease. 
I have never found a health food store here but try Voila for salt.. they do deliver and you can order on line.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Nila I too have often wondered how organic organic is here.
> I eat very little meat here and what I do eat is imported as local chops etc always have splintered bones and I cannot see the government ever admitting to mad cow disease.
> I have never found a health food store here but try Voila for salt.. they do deliver and you can order on line.


Thanks for both replies. Will research Voila (never heard of it 
Nila


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Organic food in here is 100% organic when being plant, but since organic food costs more, and Egyptian consumers won’t be looking for that - Well, the majority of them - So the majority of farmers in here don’t bother, they just wanna make money, not worried about how healthy their products are, cause it’s gonna be sold anyway.

The few farms that do plant organic plants are usually concerned with the exporting thing, mainly targeting Europe and sometimes the States, but they don’t produce enough plants to cover the local markets anyway.

Some of the shipments are sent back to Egypt for obvious reasons though, and then it would be sold again in here, of course it wouldn’t be fresh, but no one asks about it, all looking good thanks to the freezers.

As for the “meat” thing in here, all none vegetarian food in here is messed up, including fish and chicken, they use the worst kinds of crap that could ever occur to anyone’s mind, hormones are widely used as well, causes all kinds of medical troubles, starting from pain right after eating it for those who got weak “clean” stomach and reaching to cancer.

There are the imported “frozen” meat, chicken and fish in here, but as usual, Egyptian businessmen tend to import products with as low quality as possible, just to pay a price as low as possible.

I dunno about Cairo, but in the city where I live, if anyone wants healthier food (Doesn’t mean it’s healthy, but it’s better than the rest available) then they head to the local farmers and local butchers (Local as in the ones coming from small villages around here, provides better meat and chicken, but it’s not the same for vegetables!) But I know that there are few shops in Cairo do sell organic food anyway.

Have a nice time people


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I dunno about Cairo, but in the city where I live, if anyone wants healthier food (Doesn’t mean it’s healthy, but it’s better than the rest available) then they head to the local farmers and local butchers (Local as in the ones coming from small villages around here, provides better meat and chicken, but it’s not the same for vegetables!)



Hi, you're in Hurghada too, yes? ( i *think* i read a post or two of yours that mentioned you were? ...Oopps, if not  )

I've just moved here from Australia - I've been wondering about the whole decent meat thing ...Where / how do you find your local butchers - at the souq, or elsewhere?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

*Good food sources*

I just found out that Wadi Foods has organic baskets delivery service. I will be getting mine on Sunday and will let you know about the quality. 
Also Gourmet Egypt has some Australian meets (and other goodies) and also home delivery. Viva Egypt - we will not starve 
If anyone already knows about the quality of foods from these sources, please share. :clap2:

Well, there is also the fool and tameya as a backup!


----------



## thebends (May 13, 2010)

Pesticide use is quite heavy, if possible get one of those soap-like detergents for fruits and vegetables.


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

bummer... it doesn't look like they deliver this far down to Hurghada (not that you'd expect it for veggies  ...can only imagine what they'd look like after a 5 hour truck ride in the egyptian sun! lol )


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

mythik said:


> Hi, you're in Hurghada too, yes? ( i *think* i read a post or two of yours that mentioned you were? ...Oopps, if not  )
> 
> I've just moved here from Australia - I've been wondering about the whole decent meat thing ...Where / how do you find your local butchers - at the souq, or elsewhere?



Hi there,

I’m afraid that I don’t live in Hurgada, only been there for 2 weeks, I’m out of there now (Can I say thank God? :lol

Anyway, I been there for a job, so I had to live there, basically been getting my meals ready made ones, but I did buy some fruits cause nothing’s as good as a fresh fruit for me!

Don’t think that the “souq” area will be THAT good for buying fresh stuff I’m sure you’ve seen that, personally I been buying from small groceries near where I used to live.

So it’s just about groceries, small ones, not the supermarkets selling groceries, and not the “souq” area, just what's in between.

As for washing the fruits and vegetables, there was a thread almost discussed something like that, so here’s the link for it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/41726-hair-loss.html

I can’t help that much with names of places cause I been out of there long time ago, sorry.

Good luck


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

Ooo-errr... 
Big thanks for the previous thread link - I've noticed quite a bit more hair fall than usual in the last month. 

I blamed the new shampoo I bought here, but never even thought about the water! 
It got better after using my old overseas shampoo but still not completely back to normal!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Buying meat*



mythik said:


> Hi, you're in Hurghada too, yes? ( i *think* i read a post or two of yours that mentioned you were? ...Oopps, if not  )
> 
> I've just moved here from Australia - I've been wondering about the whole decent meat thing ...Where / how do you find your local butchers - at the souq, or elsewhere?


There is a new supermarket on Nasr St in Dahar, (green sign at front). I have been told their meat is very good, and fairly cheap. 
I get mine from Abu Ashara in El Kawther, because I can walk there, it's always been ok and they sell out most days so it's fresh too.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mythik said:


> Ooo-errr...
> Big thanks for the previous thread link - I've noticed quite a bit more hair fall than usual in the last month.
> 
> I blamed the new shampoo I bought here, but never even thought about the water!
> It got better after using my old overseas shampoo but still not completely back to normal!


My hair is stronger after using an organic shampoo and conditioner made by a friend here. Another friend here uses the water from the a/c to rinse her hair, so try that, or mineral water but that's not free.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

> There is a new supermarket on Nasr St in Dahar, (green sign at front). I have been told their meat is very good, and fairly cheap.


You mean "Kheer Zaman" (English: the good old days). The cheap meat they are selling is imported, either from South America or India.


----------

